

YouTube turns five years old, but without Google it would be bankrupt - felixmar
http://blog.streamingmedia.com/the_business_of_online_vi/2010/02/youtube-turns-five-years-old-but-without-google-it-would-be-bankrupt.html

======
Semiapies
Hulu's an outlet for TV and movies among those using it.

Vimeo's a place to show some original videos - one that most folks haven't
heard about

YouTube has become a _medium_ for sharing video for the general public.

